
Anyone every forget to follow up on an invoice? - reggiepret
https://billinda.carrd.co/
======
The_DaveG
I have seen this be a huge problem for smaller companies that do not either a)
have someone's who is good at their job of following up on invoices or b) an
owner to does this themselves.

Like months past due on invoices that are make or break for payroll and at
least one time that a company missed payroll over this.

Without knowing much about what you've made beyond the link, I think that
there is a need for what you've created.

~~~
reggiepret
Thanks! The_DaveG, this is great to hear! I hope we can help the smaller
businesses to not lose out on these overdue invoices, and to never not send an
invoice either! Cheers

~~~
The_DaveG
Of course, looking forward to following along your journey!

------
reggiepret
Any comments or feedback would be greatly appreciated! Also, not sure if
possible on HN, but send a message if you are keen to give the product a go! I
will post to this thread when the bot is live (hopefully tomorrow)

